# A water retrieve



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

There is something special watching a bird dog do a water retrieve.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD it took PIKE a YEAR to swim like a LAB - and from 10 weeks old -he was always a water PUP !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM, 
Bailey is one tough Vizsla. If you look on his back he has five sets of stitches from barb-wire. He has a scar on the left of his face from a battle with a ground squirrel. He has puncture wounds from big dogs taking him on or teaming up on him. He has had run-ins with coyotes.

Bailey has a heart as big as Texas!

Through it all he is the best **** dog I have ever had. We are enjoying life in the hills and the hunting fields. We both know each other well enough now. If you have never hunted behind a Vizsla, try and find someone to take you along. At our club guests are welcome. You'll be amazed!

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD you know it - I know it - there is no limit to a well bred V !!!!! only the owners hold them BACK !!!! DUCK blind to DOVE field or what they LOVE the best - upland birds - or as PIKE knows - just put feathers in my mouth !!!!!!! SIMPLE !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> REM,
> Bailey is one tough Vizsla. If you look on his back he has five sets of stitches from barb-wire. He has a scar on the left of his face from a battle with a ground squirrel. He has puncture wounds from big dogs taking him on or teaming up on him. He has had run-ins with coyotes.
> 
> Bailey has a heart as big as Texas!
> ...


Scars show a life full of adventure.

“I don't want to die without any scars.” 
― Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club


----------

